# Thinking of buying a flat on Coldharbour Lane (between Pomfret and Cambria).



## Teem213 (Jul 19, 2012)

Can anyone give me some advice on the safety of the area? I'm a single, female in my 40's. I've have lived in many parts of London (Hackney, Walthamstow, Shepards Bush) and quite open to so called "up and coming areas" . I dont know anyone who can give me advice on that area other than that Loughborough junction is quite dangerous.....any advice out there?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 19, 2012)

You'll get murdered in the first hour. Sorry


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2012)

I've never felt unsafe walking down there but I'm a bloke


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 19, 2012)

I regularly stab people on that street.  I'd try the one over.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2012)

Five years ago, it was a bit of an iffy area at night, but times are a-changing around these parts and it's a whole load safer.

Unless you're in the habit of staggering home pissed out of your head waving your smartphone and purse about, you should be fine


----------



## Leo Chesterton (Jul 19, 2012)

I live just off Cambria Road. LBJ still has a fair few twitchy crackheads but it doesn't usually feel dangerous. There are enough friendly people around the station and the shops (Xpress is open all night) that it feels pretty safe. The quieter stretch of Coldharbour Lane before you hit Brixton can feel a bit more threatening; dimmer with services so less people about. But I walk back from the tube there around midnight all the time and have only had one dodgy encounter in five years. Later at night my wife usually chooses to get a P4, 35 or 45 bus from outside Brixton tube. The area is not without edge at night but friendly.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 19, 2012)

editor said:


> Unless you're in the habit of staggering home pissed out of your head waving your smartphone and purse about, you should be fine [/quot
> I am in the habit of doing those things but have also so far been fine.


----------



## davidaheath (Jul 19, 2012)

I live on Flaxman - hello new neighbour friend.

I have never had much trouble there at all and as long as you're not drunkenly staggering around at four in the morning with your phone out you should be OK. Just be aware of your surroundings and the time of day and everything else that you're probably already used to checking on and you should have no more worries than living in any of the other places you've lived previously. There are some local beggars you'll get to know pretty quickly, and the little portly grey bearded man who sits on the crates outside Costcutter drinking Buckfast will give you a friendly wave when you pass by, but apart from that there isn't much else to report. Here are my recommendations:

- The Cambria is awesome and you should go there
- There is a hidden cinema under the arches on Hardess Street
- That's where Firezza live and they are dope
- There is a boxing club there too if that's your thing
- Arch 269 have secret club nights every so often
- Dollar fried chicken is the best terrible take away shop
- Super Saver Express give you a discount if you go in a onesie
- The fruit and veg store a few metres down is very good
- I hope you like sirens

Good bye and good luck with your move.


----------



## Teem213 (Jul 19, 2012)

davidaheath said:


> I live on Flaxman - hello new neighbour friend.
> 
> I have never had much trouble there at all and as long as you're not drunkenly staggering around at four in the morning with your phone out you should be OK. Just be aware of your surroundings and the time of day and everything else that you're probably already used to checking on and you should have no more worries than living in any of the other places you've lived previously. There are some local beggars you'll get to know pretty quickly, and the little portly grey bearded man who sits on the crates outside Costcutter drinking Buckfast will give you a friendly wave when you pass by, but apart from that there isn't much else to report. Here are my recommendations:
> 
> ...


 


thanks! really helpful. i've spent a bit of time there and it seems fine.....


----------



## Teem213 (Jul 19, 2012)

Leo Chesterton said:


> I live just off Cambria Road. LBJ still has a fair few twitchy crackheads but it doesn't usually feel dangerous. There are enough friendly people around the station and the shops (Xpress is open all night) that it feels pretty safe. The quieter stretch of Coldharbour Lane before you hit Brixton can feel a bit more threatening; dimmer with services so less people about. But I walk back from the tube there around midnight all the time and have only had one dodgy encounter in five years. Later at night my wife usually chooses to get a P4, 35 or 45 bus from outside Brixton tube. The area is not without edge at night but friendly.


 

thanks! i would be doing what your wife does and it seems perfectly fine.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 19, 2012)

I advised a friend not to buy in LJ but they did anyway and I now admit I was wrong!

(Although she generally feels uncomfortable walking up CHL)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 19, 2012)

if you have to ask it's not for you.


----------



## wainuijk (Jul 19, 2012)

I live on & have walked up & down Coldharbour Lane for 35 years at all times of day & night & i find it OK. Never been mugged. Burgled twice in the 70's. davidaheath above has got the good stuff down. Firezza are great.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 19, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> if you have to ask it's not for you.


 
I don't agree totally but there is a point in there.  If you're looking to buy or rent somewhere you should visit on different days and times of day, especially if it's somewhere you don't know well.  One's perception of an area on a beautiful sunny day can be very different to the same are on a dark miserable wet night.


----------



## Teem213 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry but the point above is totally ridiculous.....I have visted several times but if you read the post I've only lived north so I'm trying to get residents perceptions. One can visit several times and get a totally different point of view as you say depending on the day.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 19, 2012)

Teem213 said:


> Sorry but the point above is totally ridiculous.....I have visted several times but if you read the post I've only lived north so I'm trying to get residents perceptions. One can visit several times and get a totally different point of view as you say depending on the day.


 
Ok - calm down  Just making the point. I shan't bother offering any further advice.

ETA - and one of your posts says you've "spent a bit of time there", which isn't very specific.  Could be anything from half an hour to 3 years.


----------



## Smurrell (Jul 19, 2012)

I live in Brixton (Stockwell end) and go through here often, sometimes late at night. My perspective is that while it's probably not any more dangerous than most places (as long as you're careful) it's just not all that nice. Sure it will be a good investment in the long run if you're buying, but there is always a bit of an edgy atmosphere, noise from sirens/clubs and visually it's on the grotty side to put it mildly. And 'safe' isn't the only thing you need to think about - 'comfortable' is important too. That said, it's an amazing location for transport, value for money inside your property and all the things that Brixton has to offer.


----------



## story (Jul 19, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> if you have to ask it's not for you.


 

That's LSD.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 20, 2012)

Teem213 said:


> Sorry but the point above is totally ridiculous.....I have visted several times but if you read the post I've only lived north so I'm trying to get residents perceptions. One can visit several times and get a totally different point of view as you say depending on the day.


 
and this resident is sick of rent-raisers pushing up the prices.


----------



## prunus (Jul 20, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> You'll get murdered in the first hour. Sorry


 
That's what happened to me :-(

No, not really.  I  moved to Loughborough Junction in 2001, and was also told about how dangerous it was.  Never had any problem, walked back from Brixton last tube worse for wear many times, nothing (my mother, too).  The Green Man pub (now long gone) was 'interesting', but nothing spilled out much.  I think possibly it was worse 15 or more years ago, but nowadays its pretty sedate.


----------



## prunus (Jul 20, 2012)

davidaheath said:


> I live on Flaxman - hello new neighbour friend.
> 
> 
> - Super Saver Express give you a discount if you go in a onesie
> .


 
Didn't know that.  Must try it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2012)

prunus said:


> Didn't know that.  Must try it.



I thought you'd moved up in the world from Flaxman?


----------



## prunus (Jul 20, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> I thought you'd moved up in the world from Flaxman?


 
Only as far as Hinton Road.  I still use Super Saver Xpress.


----------



## ringo (Jul 20, 2012)

I've lived in the estate at the top of Flaxman for 11 years, also never had any problems, despite hundreds of late night staggering escapades.

Good list of the best things above but somehow davidaheath has missed out the wonder that is Johnnies Caff! Brilliant family run caff, great food, friendly service, my kids have virtually grown up there


----------



## Rocket no.9 (Jul 20, 2012)

ringo said:


> ...davidaheath has missed out the wonder that is Johnnies Caff! Brilliant family run caff, great food, friendly service, my kids have virtually grown up there


 
This is easily the best cafe in the world! Now masquerading as _Cafe Johnnie_!
Also don't forget Ruskin Park.
I've lived on CHL for 15 years and things have improved hugely. The numbers of visible crackheads, sex workers and radiant badmen has decreased markedly and as mentioned above they are now mostly reduced to a handful of longstanding local characters (Teeth Grinding Woman, Missa Beggy-Beggy and Naked Cockney-Yardie Woman).
Read Stella Duffy's _Room of Lost Things_ and steer clear of the local monocultural 'Action Group' and all their cupcaking ways (except the 7 Bridges Festival which was OKish in parts).


----------



## CH1 (Jul 20, 2012)

If you are not buying or selling drugs the only real problem is the aggressive and pathetic and aggressively pathetic begging round Loughborough Junction station which is caused by the Crack Clinic at 245a Coldharbour Lane (the Brixton side of the railway bridges).
The Cost-Cutter has the cheapest "Brew" in Brixton @ £1.10 if you are inclined to alcoholism.
The train service is very good (if running). I would recommend it if you intend using the train, but less so if you use buses - though even they are regular. Just long and winding routes.


----------



## mizfick (Jul 20, 2012)

Been living on Cambria Road near Coldharbour Lane end for almost 4 years, previously Brixton, Peckham and Camberwell. Once you get to know a place and your neighbours you'll find good reasons to enjoy it. It's quite friendly, but I guess you need to be streetwise but it's no way like it used to be when there was more drug dealing going down.... you get the odd intoxicated zombie wondering around by bridge on Cambria Rd who have their uniquely individual habits  and they beg a lot (be warned of the old school tramp who shouts REALLY LOUD from time to time) but otherwise it's really great, there's Ruskin Park, Cambria pub, Miguel's boxing gym, Johnnie's, the Afghan grocery if you can't be bothered to get to Morrisons in Camberwell and the trains now run on weekends up to Kings X but it's really just 10 min walk to Brixton anyway...


----------



## davidaheath (Jul 20, 2012)

ringo said:


> Good list of the best things above but somehow davidaheath has missed out the wonder that is Johnnies Caff! Brilliant family run caff, great food, friendly service, my kids have virtually grown up there


 
I am ashamed and appalled - I have never been in, but now I definitely will so thanks for the tip!

I forgot to mention in my original post: Super Saver also sell Dragon Stout @ £1.30 per bottle. Dragon Stout is essential for starting out any party, social occasion or long drinking session and provides a perfect segue into Red Stripe.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2012)

I had a cup of tea there once. It was nice.
It looks like an american diner from outside but inside it's a common greasy spoon.
In fact I wouldn't be surprised if they did lasagne and chips


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 21, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> and this resident is sick of rent-raisers pushing up the prices.


 
Who or what are rent-raisers?


----------



## ringo (Jul 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> In fact I wouldn't be surprised if they did lasagne and chips


 
Of course they do! Their bubble & squeak is worth the trip alone, as is my current favourite - pork chops, mash, cabbage and gravy. You'll be full for a week


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 23, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Who or what are rent-raisers?


 
people who move into a fashionable area that was previously relatively affordable.  landlords take advantage of this by raising the asking rent, property prices go up further.  it becomes harder for long-established residents to afford to stay in an area they have links to.

rent-raisers.  v. simple.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2012)

Can't blame people for moving somewhere that looks like a good place to live


----------



## prunus (Jul 23, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> people who move into a fashionable area that was previously relatively affordable. landlords take advantage of this by raising the asking rent, property prices go up further. it becomes harder for long-established residents to afford to stay in an area they have links to.
> 
> rent-raisers. v. simple.


 
I think you have some extraneous words in your definition: people who move into a[n] fashionable area that was previously relatively  [is] affordable.

So the target of your approbium is people who move into an area that they can afford?  Would you suggest that in fact they move to an area they can't afford?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Can't blame people for moving somewhere that looks like a good place to live


 
of course not.  i love brixton, that's why i want to stay here.  unlikely to happen now, unless i suddenly start earning a lot more money.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 23, 2012)

prunus said:


> I think you have some extraneous words in your definition: people who move into a[n] fashionable area that was previously relatively [is] affordable.
> 
> So the target of your approbium is people who move into an area that they can afford? Would you suggest that in fact they move to an area they can't afford?


 
i'd answer the question only that would dignify your deliberate obfuscation.  see, what you said i said is different to what i said.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> of course not.  i love brixton, that's why i want to stay here.  unlikely to happen now, unless i suddenly start earning a lot more money.


I've given up on it and will now settle in SE London I think.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 23, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> people who move into a fashionable area that was previously relatively affordable. landlords take advantage of this by raising the asking rent, property prices go up further. it becomes harder for long-established residents to afford to stay in an area they have links to.
> 
> rent-raisers. v. simple.


 
The phrase suggests a lot more intentionality than individuals who are just looking for somewhere to live and having to balance affordability with desirability wrt to a variety of criteria, which is what everyone does.  If you have to leave Brixton and rents go up where you move to will you be happy if they describe you as a rent-raiser? Would you see that as your effect on that area?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I've given up on it and will now settle in SE London I think.


 
that's what i look to be doing.  but that of course means that i'll have to settle in a new community, move into an existing one that may or may not be welcome to incomers.  some will, like brixton always was (because to be honest it was only a few years ago that saying you lived in brixton made people blanche with horror whereas the truth was it was a very welcoming community to those that wanted to be part of it), others won't for the same reasons i amn't happy.  i wouldn't like to do to someone else what is making me so bitter.

quimcunx - if i moved somewhere that was experiencing rapid rent and property rises (esp. in excess of the normal rises based on an area's cultural cache) when i had no link to that area (which is pretty important to the concept) then i would be a rent-raiser.


----------



## Winot (Jul 23, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> quimcunx - if i moved somewhere that was experiencing rapid rent and property rises (esp. in excess of the normal rises based on an area's cultural cache) when i had no link to that area (which is pretty important to the concept) then i would be a rent-raiser.


 
Do you think people shouldn't move to areas to which they have no link?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 23, 2012)

No, I don't believe in controlling people's freedom of movement - people have the right to go where they like, and I have the right to moan about it if I don't like the effects of that movement.  But I do believe that we should all be aware of the implications of their actions.  If you move to a rapidly gentrifying area you are part of the process that drives up rents and property prices, divides communities, and forces people out against their will - you may not be physically moving them but by actively participating in the process you may as well be handing them their coat yourself.  This is what gentrification is and what it does.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 23, 2012)

So a bit like when Polish people come here to work?

When I moved to Brixton I didn't compare rents from 5 years before 2 yrs before and 6 months before to equivalent rents in other areas. I just bought loot and looked at the rooms I could afford in Brixton and a couple of other areas I considered.

e2a: it's more symptom than cause.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 23, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> No, I don't believe in controlling people's freedom of movement - people have the right to go where they like, and I have the right to moan about it if I don't like the effects of that movement. But I do believe that we should all be aware of the implications of their actions. If you move to a rapidly gentrifying area you are part of the process that drives up rents and property prices, divides communities, and forces people out against their will - you may not be physically moving them but by actively participating in the process you may as well be handing them their coat yourself. This is what gentrification is and what it does.


This like blaming scabs for the underlying disease however...

The people who you claim are moving in because it's trendy... these fictitious peoples, these ghosts and phantom ruiners of the area... the new affectation of the old there goes the neighbourhood type whinging which has been present in London and the wider UK for over 100 years...  

Ask the question, is it the Landlords profiteering from the properties they have bought to let which are to blame for the increased rents or the people who move into places they can afford...  

I mean are you honestly telling me that someone who could afford chelsea would for the want of a little excitement of potential mugging, stabbing, crime in general would rent somewhere (or buy) which was outside of an area they wanted to be in so they can claim to be far cooler than their pals... 

Really is that how the world works in your head... cos adults, and more generally people, don't think like this... a few mad advertising exce's and their estate agent pals might but this doesn't equate to the rest of the population...

Gentrification happens but not in the manner you're suggesting... which is as usually a patently obvious and false straw man which then discredits complaints about genuine gentrification where facilities are lost or removed or usually wholesale privatised to remove them from local use and place them in private hands... That's what I and adults get upset about not if Trendy Tim and  his yougurt weaving friends move in and want tapas... 

hasn't this argument moved on so much since it was first phrased around Irish immigration... oh yes... so it has...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 23, 2012)

oh bog off garf.  half of that is nonsense trying to tell me i said stuff i didn't,k and the half that is right is part of what i'm complaining about that you think i'm not.  i know what gentrification is, how it works, etc etc.  christ on a bike.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 23, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> oh bog off garf. half of that is nonsense trying to tell me i said stuff i didn't,k and the half that is right is part of what i'm complaining about that you think i'm not. i know what gentrification is, how it works, etc etc. christ on a bike.


but you're complaining about the people moving in not about the landlords who are profiteering and pricing locals out of the area...

so you've bought into the lie... and are speaking regarding it... 

stop drinking the kool aid and stop seeing the people as the issue... it's not broken Briton, it's broken system... etc...

and you very much have said it's the people you've got a problem with moving into the area it's naive at best dishonest at worst to pretend it's not..


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 23, 2012)

Garf, I could rant about profiteering landlords form many many hours.  on this thread i haven't really gotten around to it, mostly because i'm barely engaging on a literate level due to the whole argument being done before so many times and i'm just venting pointlessly on the internet.  landlords can really really fuck right off.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 23, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> Garf, I could rant about profiteering landlords form many many hours. on this thread i haven't really gotten around to it, mostly because i'm barely engaging on a literate level due to the whole argument being done before so many times and i'm just venting pointlessly on the internet. landlords can really really fuck right off.


fairy nuff...  I just generally hate the whole these wankers are moving in it's wreaking the joint argument and get fiesty about it... that's all... to my mind it's no different from the there goes the neighbourhood complaints of old... people don't like change.  the longer things remain the same the more people will get upset when it does change... but entropy is existence...


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 23, 2012)

I can understand that it's frustrating and angering when you're the one maybe being pushed out. It is frustrating. It's not what I want for my Brixton either but it's part of a much larger nationwide/global issue. This is just how it's manifesting itself in Brixton. I want a more equitable system where Brixton's residents get a better deal, not Brixton getting more affluent because the poorer people were replaced by better-off people.

But most people moving into Brixton are just doing the same as anyone, trying to make the best of their own lives with what's available to them in the system we're all subject to. Some are twats and some aren't, everyone's a twat sometimes. Same as the current population where some are twats and some aren't, everyone's a twat sometimes.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 23, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> But most people moving into Brixton are just doing the same as anyone, trying to make the best of their own lives with what's available to them in the system we're all subject to.


 
liberal


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 23, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> liberal


elitist...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 23, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> elitist...


 
i wish.  then things would look very different around here.


----------



## ringo (Jul 24, 2012)

Rocket no.9 said:


> Read Stella Duffy's _Room of Lost Things_


 
Not sure how I've missed this book, but thanks, just ordered a copy.



Rocket no.9 said:


> The numbers of visible crackheads, sex workers and radiant badmen has decreased markedly and as mentioned above they are now mostly reduced to a handful of longstanding local characters (Teeth Grinding Woman, Missa Beggy-Beggy and Naked Cockney-Yardie Woman).


 
I can't work out exactly who those three are, got two possible candidates for the 2nd.

I imagine you'll recognise Ginny, prostitute and smack dealer, who used to live two doors from me until finally evicted 3 years ago. Matriarch of three generations of smack heads, she was was once spotted lifting her skirt and pissing against her own front garden wall . The dealers who would deliver her supply every week were among the most menacing I've ever seen. I'm not one to keep my head down but whenever I saw them coming I'd duck into my flat immediately. She came round my flat twice, once the day I moved in to ask if I would keep a stolen Woolworths bbq safe for 3 days, for which I was to receive £1. I declined. The second, one of her sons had overdosed and she wanted me to call an ambulance. When the 999 crew demanded that I go round there to check if he was conscious she told me to fuck off and wouldn't open the door. He survived, but succeeded in dying two weeks later. I had to get in there once when they took in a parcel for me - a vintage valve amplifier. They had opened it, decided it was rubbish and thrown it in the garden. Luckily Fed-Ex told me who had signed for it and I managed to barge in, shout a bit and retrieve it. The police eventually evicted them and found a massive cache of guns and heroin.

Since then the estate has been quiet and serene. 

What about friendly far too chatty drunk bloke? Jamaican origin, baseball cap, always drinking on a wall near Johnnies Caff.

Or skinny desperate addict prostitute. Walks up and down C L asking for business looking scared.

Gladys who lives opposite me used to be the Jamaican lady who set up a street clothes shop on the corner of Lowth Road, and used to charge everyone to get into the car boot sale in the car park where the new flats on Lilford have now been built, despite having nothing to do with the organisation of it. Lovely old bird, she's mostly house bound now but I see her most weekends sweeping her back step.

I'm moving away in the next few weeks after 11 years.


----------



## thriller (Jul 25, 2012)

Is coldharbour lane really safe though? Would you really feel comfortable walking there late night? Mind you, just find a place in brixton where there middle class white folks about and you should be fine.


----------



## prunus (Jul 25, 2012)

thriller said:


> Is coldharbour lane really safe though?


Yes.


thriller said:


> Would you really feel comfortable walking there late night?


Yes.


thriller said:


> Mind you, just find a place in brixton where there middle class white folks about and you should be fine.


Ah, a troll.


----------



## Onket (Jul 25, 2012)

The first page of this thread is very good, the second much less so.

Cheers for the tip on the lasagne & chips.


----------



## prunus (Jul 25, 2012)

To add to the usefulness:

The new cafe that's opened up by/in the station is worth a rec.  Bean I think it's called, run by a marvellous German(?) lady, nice coffee while you wait for the train, good pizzas too, and does tapas and wine and live music on a Friday night.

Zest of India Indian takeaway is a pretty damn fine local curryhouse (takeaway/delivery only), lovely fresh ingredients, and very friendly.

Ruskin Park's been mentioned, but it really is very nice, and a great place to lie on a sunny afternoon.  Or have a dip in the paddlnig pool if you can find some children to escort you.  Also there's live music in the bandstand some weekends, and other events go on.  There's a cafe opened up too now (in the children's playground), which was the thing it was lacking for a long time.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> You'll get murdered in the first hour. Sorry


 
Where is it you live again, stells?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2012)

story said:


> That's LSD.


 
What have pounds, shillings and pence got to do with anything?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Where is it you live again, stells?



Upton Park, actually. Little Bangladesh. A community into which I was forcibly moved after I got priced out of Bethnal Green where I moved by accident because it was cheap and I miss it like I miss my Mother's teat.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Who or what are rent-raisers?


 
Mystic Panda says "they're noobs who move to the area 'cos it's 'edgy', and push the rental price up, making it harder for long-term residents to afford the rents".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Upton Park, actually. Little Bangladesh. A community into which I was forcibly moved after I got priced out of Bethnal Green where I moved by accident because it was cheap and I miss it like I miss my Mother's teat.


 
Blimey, haven't been to Bethnal for a long time, but it did always have a nice comfortable feel to the place. Upton Park, tough. Full of wrong-uns, but saved by being so near the world's greatest ever soceer team.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Can't blame people for moving somewhere that looks like a good place to live


 
Can blame the landlords for being opportunistic cunts, though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> elitist...


 
Presbyterian!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2012)

thriller said:


> Is coldharbour lane really safe though? Would you really feel comfortable walking there late night? Mind you, just find a place in brixton where there middle class white folks about and you should be fine.


 
Talking shite again, I see.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 25, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> if you have to ask it's not for you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't think people move into an area cos its 'edgy', VP. It's just a nonsense estate agent buzzword that no one takes seriously


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Blimey, haven't been to Bethnal for a long time, but it did always have a nice comfortable feel to the place. Upton Park, tough. Full of wrong-uns, but saved by being so near the world's greatest ever soceer team.


I lived in Upton Park. No love felt for the place.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2012)

editor said:


> I lived in Upton Park. No love felt for the place.


 
I was (prematurely) born down the road from there, but have to admit that besides WHUFC, the area holds absolutely no attractions for me.


----------



## Onket (Jul 25, 2012)

Been there once. We won 1-0.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 25, 2012)

I nearly got beaten to death on that street, as in I got beaten and nearly died rather than I just managed to escape a beating that may have killed me. Plus someone once tried to sell me a magnum at about 7.30 am there another time (not the ice cream sort).

I'm sure it's a much nicer place now.


----------



## thriller (Jul 25, 2012)

my brother had a gun pointed at him while he was working in that african store (ikosi creation?) in CHL. Wouldn't buy a property on that street ever-though that road just behind the tate library seems fine-away from the riff raffs-but still a little too close for comfort. try a place just past windrush square. think a lot of city workers have homes a long those streets. you'll feel safer..


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I've given up on it and will now settle in SE London I think.



I reckon a lot of current Stockwell / Brixton residents will be doing the same. It's our plan in the next year. Maybe the people of the London Borough of Greenwich will despise me as a rent raising incomer :-(


----------



## Onket (Jul 25, 2012)

Peckham.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2012)

Deptford is the new Brixton. We'll be part of the first wave to ruin it, just like editor did to Brixton. So in ten years time we'll be moaning about newcomers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> Peckham.


A bit posh now, like Brixton but yep, I like it


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> A bit posh now, like Brixton but yep, I like it


 
I blame fogbat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh does he live there?
So that's why it smells of offal in places


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 25, 2012)

Not just offal, also piss.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2012)

thriller said:


> my brother had a gun pointed at him while he was working in that african store (ikosi creation?) in CHL. Wouldn't buy a property on that street ever-though that road just behind the tate library seems fine-away from the riff raffs-but still a little too close for comfort. try a place just past windrush square. think a lot of city workers have homes a long those streets. you'll feel safer..


 
Stop projecting your own insecurities onto the area, there's a good chump.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I blame fogbat.


 
So do I.

For everything.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 25, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> So do I.
> 
> For everything.


 
Harsh. Some of those things are really only partially his fault.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Harsh. Some of those things are really only partially his fault.


 
A fair point, but his looking like a shrunken-handed Quasimodo makes me want to victimise him.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 25, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> A fair point, but his looking like a shrunken-handed Quasimodo makes me want to victimise him.


Pot, kettle VP?  AFAIK whatever else fogbat may or may not be, he's nothing like Quasimodo.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 25, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Pot, kettle VP? AFAIK whatever else fogbat may or may not be, he's nothing like Quasimodo.


 
Oh really?
Why is it I keep hearing about him sidling around, sniffing whisky bottles and muttering "the bells, the bells!", then?  

And whaddya mean, with yer "pot, kettle" nonsense? I don't look like Quasimodo, I just do a good impersonation of him at parties, that's all!


----------



## thriller (Jul 25, 2012)

OP. You decided what you gonna do?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 25, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Oh really?
> Why is it I keep hearing about him sidling around, sniffing whisky bottles and muttering "the bells, the bells!", then?    <snip>


Nothing to do with me.


ViolentPanda said:


> I don't look like Quasimodo, I just do a good impersonation of him at parties, that's all!


By your own admission more like Shrek crossed with Meatloaf.  And that's even when you're not at parties, but let's not go there.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 25, 2012)

thriller said:


> OP. You decided what you gonna do?


An impression of Usain Bolt - run!


----------



## thriller (Jul 25, 2012)

Teem213 said:


> Can anyone give me some advice on the safety of the area? I'm a single, female in my 40's. I've have lived in many parts of London (Hackney, Walthamstow, Shepards Bush) and quite open to so called "up and coming areas" . I dont know anyone who can give me advice on that area other than that Loughborough junction is quite dangerous.....any advice out there?


 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-07-by-perfection-ventures-hair-salon.296791/

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-13636038


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> A bit posh now, like Brixton but yep, I like it


 
No, I'm talking about Peckham, not Dulwich.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 26, 2012)

Onket said:


> No, I'm talking about Peckham, not Dulwich.


Bellenden Road is well posh


----------



## prunus (Jul 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Bellenden Road is well posh


 
Bellend.  <snigger>


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Bellenden Road is well posh


 
The vast majority of that road is Dulwich.

When I said 'Peckham', I meant Peckham.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 26, 2012)

It's Peckham!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 26, 2012)

I lived in LJ for 22 years. Loved it, brought up 3 kids there. Moved up the road about 10 years ago and suddenly with me gone LJ started looking posh. If you like horses, Ebony Horse Club will fulfil your looking at horses needs. It's for kids so you can't get to ride them unless you do loads of volunteering.


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's Peckham!


 
You've not got a clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 26, 2012)

Bellenden Road starts bang in the middle of Peckham


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2012)

post #92.

Yawn.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Bellenden Road is well posh


 
Brixton suddenly more costly than East Dulwich though, for better or worse.


----------



## Katina2001 (Aug 22, 2012)

Teem213 said:


> Can anyone give me some advice on the safety of the area? I'm a single, female in my 40's. I've have lived in many parts of London (Hackney, Walthamstow, Shepards Bush) and quite open to so called "up and coming areas" . I dont know anyone who can give me advice on that area other than that Loughborough junction is quite dangerous.....any advice out there?


 It's not dangerous, it's fine.  I'm female, lived here 17 years, would take a bus after midnight if I'm alone, and take a bit of care with bag/phone etc.  Transport links are really good, people are friendly.  No one has mentioned the pop up cinema.   Ive been very happy here


----------



## Maggot (Aug 23, 2012)

Katina2001 said:


> It's not dangerous, it's fine. I'm female, lived here 17 years, would take a bus after midnight if I'm alone, and take a bit of care with bag/phone etc. Transport links are really good, people are friendly. No one has mentioned the pop up cinema. Ive been very happy here


Some good points here.

What pop-up cinema?  If you're referring to Whirled Cinema, it's not a pop-up, and it was mentioned in post #8.


----------



## complience (Feb 2, 2013)

CH1 said:


> If you are not buying or selling drugs the only real problem is the aggressive and pathetic and aggressively pathetic begging round Loughborough Junction station which is caused by the Crack Clinic at 245a Coldharbour Lane (the Brixton side of the railway bridges).


 
Just moved to Loughborough Junction and having trouble with crack addicts aggressively asking me for money as I walk back from Brixton station - Are they harmless or am I right to be afraid?
Whats the best way to deal with them?
If you tell them no, they get upset.
If you try to talk to them they get encouraged and ask for more money and get upset
Is giving them a small amount of change a good idea?

Used to live just across in Saint Reatham more gangs but less addicts, so not really used to it.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2013)

complience said:


> Just moved to Loughborough Junction and having trouble with crack addicts aggressively asking me for money as I walk back from Brixton station


 Exactly where are you encountering these "crack addicts"?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2013)

complience said:


> Just moved to Loughborough Junction and having trouble with crack addicts aggressively asking me for money as I walk back from Brixton station - Are they harmless or am I right to be afraid?
> Whats the best way to deal with them?<snip>
> Is giving them a small amount of change a good idea?<snip>


FWIW if you decide to give them* a small (and I mean small) amount of change, keep it in a separate place from the rest of your money. I never ever take out or open my purse in the street (even if I'm in what I think is a safe area), but a few small value coins for buskers are tucked into one outer pocket.

*this would go for anyone who asked me for money, whether I thought they were some sort of addict or not.


----------



## complience (Feb 2, 2013)

If I have to witness them taking crack before I can slander them I might be in trouble but in the first week of moving here.

*Day one* walking back outside the Barrier block around 7pmish
Stopped by well built man in agitated state asking to borrow money to buy a train ticket
Could have been legitimate...?
Tell him I never bought a train ticket in my life and I wasn't going to start with buying one for him.
Got fairly upset  - decided against trying humour (although not joking) in future..

*Day two* walking back near the Prince Albert fairly unkempt (homeless?) fellow enquired again for money - no bother really
*Day three* discovered there is a bus that avoids me having to walk down Cold harbour (hoorar!)
*Day four* said bus is redirected to brixton due to an accident.. I have to walk down cold harbour lane anyway (bollox!)
*Day Five* I get off the bus for the 5 minute walk to my frontdoor.. but am noticed by a man originally playing the traffic outside the station.
He opens me with a pattern about being on hardtimes due to a broken leg and indeed the scars are impressive..
but not as impressive as my own so I refused to pay.
He gets fairly upset 
*Day six* same fellow from day one jumps me on my doorstep, have an interestingly conversation about his worries that the devil has possessed one of his fellow squat mates.
Decide this was worth my spare change and we part on good terms.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 2, 2013)

Are you surprised day 1 person 'got fairly upset' sounds like you were pretty rude.... also how have you never bought a train ticket?!


----------



## Onket (Feb 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Are you surprised day 1 person 'got fairly upset' sounds like you were pretty rude.... also how have you never bought a train ticket?!



Only as rude as pestering people in the street for money, tbf.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 3, 2013)

A simple no would've been enough if s/he didn't want to part with any change.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 3, 2013)

I think some people look like easy touches cos no always works for me. Do not engage them any further than that.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 3, 2013)

Even I can get away with "Sorry, no."


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2013)

complience said:


> If I have to witness them taking crack before I can slander them I might be in trouble but in the first week of moving here.


 
The examples do not sound like Crack Addicts. They are usually not well built or that dangerous as they are to physically messed up.

The examples u give sound like the usual round of slightly off the wall people and those with mental health issues u get around Brixton. Its a busy place and attracts all sorts.

Most of the time I deal with it by just not engaging with them. Just walk on and do not get into any conversation apart from saying no.

I was however hassled a few weeks ago by guy who would not take no for an answer and followed me. Thing is I am fairly fit and do not feel threatened most of the time. Just do not want to get aggressive with people. 

There are a couple I see around who are ok who I do give a little money too.

One has gone to West End to beg. As some beggars find it safer in West End. In Brixton he told me beggars get hassled by the wannabe street dealers who steal there change off them.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 3, 2013)

There are a few who ill give money too or buy food for.... Branding them all crack heads on day 1 is pretty off tbh... I wonder why the post moved to the area...


----------



## Belushi (Feb 3, 2013)

complience said:


> If I have to witness them taking crack before I can slander them I might be in trouble but in the first week of moving here.
> 
> *Day one* walking back outside the Barrier block around 7pmish
> Stopped by well built man in agitated state asking to borrow money to buy a train ticket
> ...


 
Are you going to keep this diary up?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 3, 2013)

Belushi said:


> Are you going to keep this diary up?


 
It reads like it should be read by the Geordie blerk from Big Brother...


----------



## Belushi (Feb 3, 2013)

I like his use of the term 'fellow'


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Feb 3, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Even I can get away with "Sorry, no."


 
Honestly, even I can manage that one, & even to people who've remembered I gave them change another time.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> There are a few who ill give money too or buy food for.... Branding them all crack heads on day 1 is pretty off tbh... I wonder why the post moved to the area...


 
I have not seen any hard drugs users recently. Somerleyton road used to be the place they bought from. Once the school moved there the police moved them on. Do not know where they are now. In my experience Crack street dealers do not hassle the ordinary joe. They have serious business to attend to. They are a problem if they work from a flat in an estate where other people live. 

Begging is not unique to Brixton. Get it in West End as well. I sometimes give beggars money as occasionally a Council/ government run poster campaigns telling people not to and it pisses me off. 

Also police give beggars grief. Like they have not more important things to do. There was big clear out just before Olympics in West End of homeless and beggars. Saw police do it. Make sure West End looks neat and tidy. 

I am sure I have seen an increase in homeless in last year in West End at least. People are suffering in the recession ( caused by Bankers).


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 3, 2013)

tbh sometimes  I think  its hard to make a distinction in such a short interaction unless its a really extreme drug addict... and actually if someone needs it and Ive got change and the person asks in a way that doesnt  make me feel intimidated ill give what i can/offer food.

I hate those campaigns too


----------



## complience (Feb 10, 2013)

Thought id post an update on week two of living in loughborough junction
Haven't been troubled at all since my last post..
I put this down to a combination of things
I was green to the area and probably stuck out
I now know where is fine to walk and where is more dodgy
I've changed my approach when meeting strangers, although my nature is to be social engaging, a firm "No" as suggested here is probably your best option.

I think I was just particularly unlucky on my first week of living here.
Having said that lets not sandpaper over the fact, the area is as dodgy as fuck
stay safe out there.


----------



## prunus (Feb 10, 2013)

complience said:


> I think I was just particularly unlucky on my first week of living here.
> Having said that lets not sandpaper over the fact, *the area is as dodgy as fuck*
> stay safe out there.


 
It really really isn't.  You have as you say only been here two weeks. Maybe reserve judgement for a bit?

I'm not going to engage further as your manner is that of a troll, although such a poor one that I don't actually believe you are trolling.

Think about what you're doing here: making sweeping pronouncements on an area that you freely admit you're brand-new to on a messageboard where the readers have been for years and decades.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 10, 2013)

complience said:


> I think I was just particularly unlucky on my first week of living here.
> Having said that lets not sandpaper over the fact, the area is as dodgy as fuck
> stay safe out there.


In years to come - when Loughborough Junction is stuffed full of Starbucks and artisan sausage shops - you will yearn for the thrilling, edgy, crime-ridden days of 2013


----------



## Onket (Feb 11, 2013)

prunus said:


> It really really isn't.  You have as you say only been here two weeks. Maybe reserve judgement for a bit?
> 
> I'm not going to engage further as your manner is that of a troll, although such a poor one that I don't actually believe you are trolling.
> 
> Think about what you're doing here: making sweeping pronouncements on an area that you freely admit you're brand-new to on a messageboard where the readers have been for years and decades.



His views as a newcomer are equally as valid, even if they are different, tbf.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 11, 2013)

Onket said:


> His views as a newcomer are equally as valid, even if they are different, tbf.


 
liberal


----------



## Onket (Feb 11, 2013)

FFS


----------



## Ol Nick (Feb 11, 2013)

More importantly Pomfret, Cambria and CHL between them are in SE5 so this thread should be moved to the London or Suburban forum or something.


----------



## complience (Feb 11, 2013)

prunus said:


> It really really isn't. You have as you say only been here two weeks. Maybe reserve judgement for a bit?
> 
> I'm not going to engage further as your manner is that of a troll, although such a poor one that I don't actually believe you are trolling.
> 
> Think about what you're doing here: making sweeping pronouncements on an area that you freely admit you're brand-new to on a messageboard where the readers have been for years and decades.


 
I joined the board in 2009...
I don't normally engage with people who use the T word (isn't that was Socrates got done for?)
But I can understand you wanting to defend where you live... and it a bias that flaws your logic
It is the very fact that I am outsider that I am able to give unmitigated reference.
Coming from an area as civilised as 'Streatham'??
Think about what you're doing here:


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

Ol Nick said:


> More importantly Pomfret, Cambria and CHL between them are in SE5 so this thread should be moved to the London or Suburban forum or something.


FYI: the forum is described as "News, chat and discussion about Brixton_ and surrounding area_."


----------



## ringo (Feb 12, 2013)

complience said:


> Thought id post an update on week two of living in loughborough junction
> Haven't been troubled at all since my last post..
> I put this down to a combination of things
> I was green to the area and probably stuck out
> ...


 
Fair enough, hardly a contentious opinion. I lived in LJ for 11 years and at times it could be dodgy as fuck, absolutely no question. And it can also be great, as I hope you will find.


----------



## Thora (Feb 12, 2013)

complience said:


> If I have to witness them taking crack before I can slander them I might be in trouble but in the first week of moving here.
> 
> *Day one* walking back outside the Barrier block around 7pmish
> Stopped by well built man in agitated state asking to borrow money to buy a train ticket
> ...


This sounds like really hard work.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 13, 2013)

Im not sure how typical this experience is. It doesn't reflect my experience of the area.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 13, 2013)

complience said:


> If I have to witness them taking crack before I can slander them I might be in trouble but in the first week of moving here.
> 
> *Day one* walking back outside the Barrier block around 7pmish
> Stopped by well built man in agitated state asking to borrow money to buy a train ticket
> ...


 
On Sunday, did you just chill?


----------



## secateurz (Feb 17, 2013)

WWCDD

what would craig david do?


----------



## Katina2001 (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh, come on.  It's prolly no worse or better than anywhere else.  Though I must say that I dont say anything at all.  If people hassle me I ignore them completely and keep walking.  If they stand in my way when they can see I dont intend to stop, or (worse) try or grab hold of me - I start shouting in fury, create a MASSIVE scene and if necessary call police.  After 2 or 3 tries they stop.  They hassle the person infront of me, and the person behind me, but leave me alone.   A few years ago they had a clean up and arrested all the street dealers.  Within a week, we had a whole new set.  One started to approach me, but was urgently called away by his minder.   Now if they feel its necessary, they may say hello, or good afternoon, and I will reply - but no more.   I really dont feel like being hassled twice a day every day on my way to and from home, so while you make think I'm harsh - I believe I am entitled to go about my business without being hassled right outside my home.  Every now and then I will have a go at people dumping rubbish, and pissing in the street - both of which I have a really big problem with.  this too, I seem to be able to do without risking life and limb (so far).


----------

